# 3 eggs fertilised but no growth



## robyn

Hi Peter
Am on my 2nd cycle of ICSI - first was negetive in April. I got 10 eggs and 8 were good enough for fertilization and 6 fertlized and i got 3 embies - one 2 cell one 4 cell. This resulted in a negetive result.

2nd cycle - got 8 eggs - 6 were mature enough and got 3 embies. However when we got to the clinic (for 2 day transfer) this morning they told us none of the embies had shown any sign of changing but they would wait awhile (a few hours ) and see what happened. We waited 3 hours to only have the Dr tell us that there was still no sign of change and that there was very little chance that they would grow but that one of the reasons they hadn't developed was they didn't like the conditions in the lab so they recommended they did the transfer anyway. Anyway - we were devasted but decided to have 2 put back. Once we got into transfer they had some good news and said that the little guys had shown signs of dividing - when we asked how good our chances were she said that if they didn't think there was a chance of them implanting they wouldn't do the transfer. 

We were feeling so devasted but this has given us a bit of hope - are we kidding ourselves. How many success stories have you heard from a situation such as ours?

I was thinking that the fact that all 3 hadn't responded that maybe it was lab conditions.

I am sorry this is so long! One last question - I would have thought would have produced more eggs for my age - 31 yrs. I was on Puregon dose 150 - they were going to up this for the second cycle but then decided not to. I am at the Wolfson clinic at hammersmith.

I look forward to hearing form you.
Many thanks Robyn


----------



## peter

robyn said:


> Hi Peter
> Am on my 2nd cycle of ICSI - first was negetive in April. I got 10 eggs and 8 were good enough for fertilization and 6 fertlized and i got 3 embies - one 2 cell one 4 cell. This resulted in a negetive result.
> 
> 2nd cycle - got 8 eggs - 6 were mature enough and got 3 embies. However when we got to the clinic (for 2 day transfer) this morning they told us none of the embies had shown any sign of changing but they would wait awhile (a few hours ) and see what happened.
> 
> This sounds a bit strange
> 
> We waited 3 hours to only have the Dr tell us that there was still no sign of change and that there was very little chance that they would grow but that one of the reasons they hadn't developed was they didn't like the conditions in the lab so they recommended they did the transfer anyway.
> 
> What was wrong wioth the lab? This sounds very fishy!!
> 
> Anyway - we were devasted but decided to have 2 put back. Once we got into transfer they had some good news and said that the little guys had shown signs of dividing - when we asked how good our chances were she said that if they didn't think there was a chance of them implanting they wouldn't do the transfer.
> 
> There is always a chance but this embryology sounds very suspect
> 
> We were feeling so devasted but this has given us a bit of hope - are we kidding ourselves. How many success stories have you heard from a situation such as ours?
> 
> Not many. You need to complain to the clinic and if you are not succesful you should have a free cycle in compensation.
> 
> I was thinking that the fact that all 3 hadn't responded that maybe it was lab conditions.
> 
> Quite possibly, quiz them about it.
> 
> I am sorry this is so long! One last question - I would have thought would have produced more eggs for my age - 31 yrs. I was on Puregon dose 150 - they were going to up this for the second cycle but then decided not to. I am at the Wolfson clinic at hammersmith.
> 
> Tell them you want Gonal F next cycle.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> I look forward to hearing form you.
> Many thanks Robyn


----------



## robyn

Hi Peter
Many thanks for your advice.

Is it very unusual for fertilised eggs not to develop any further in the lab? The doctor said this happens when there is something wrong with the egg or the sperm and that is why they haven't grown. The embies not liking the lab conditions he gave as a very small chance and it was most likely the egg sperm prob.

I have a feeling that if i complain they are going to say that it was the egg or the sperms fault. I just think that it is unusual for all 3 eggs and all 3 sperms to be bad and for none to develop given that last cycle we had embryos that developed normally. 

I have to say with this last treament I have felt very much like a number at my clinic and that every time i asked a question i felt like i was wasting their time whether it was face to face or over the phone. The consultant i saw originally was very nice but you never get to see them on a day to day basis at the clinic!

Many thanks again Peter. Although I have all but given up hoping this cycle will work - I am feeling more positive about our next cycle and being able to produce good quality embies possibly at another clinic. We are possibly going to live in Cape Town in South Africa next year and i was wondering if you new of any clinics / Drs down there with good reputations?

Best regards
Robyn


----------



## peter

robyn said:


> Hi Peter
> Many thanks for your advice.
> 
> Is it very unusual for fertilised eggs not to develop any further in the lab?
> 
> Yes
> 
> The doctor said this happens when there is something wrong with the egg or the sperm and that is why they haven't grown. The embies not liking the lab conditions he gave as a very small chance and it was most likely the egg sperm prob.
> 
> Sounds all a bit vague to me
> 
> I have a feeling that if i complain they are going to say that it was the egg or the sperms fault.
> 
> That's OK ask them to then investigate what the problem is.
> 
> I just think that it is unusual for all 3 eggs and all 3 sperms to be bad and for none to develop given that last cycle we had embryos that developed normally.
> 
> I would agree. Ask them waht there failed fertilisation rate is overall. It should be around 1%..
> 
> I have to say with this last treament I have felt very much like a number at my clinic and that every time i asked a question i felt like i was wasting their time whether it was face to face or over the phone.
> 
> Change clinics if you are not happy, there are plenty out there
> 
> The consultant i saw originally was very nice but you never get to see them on a day to day basis at the clinic!
> 
> Many thanks again Peter. Although I have all but given up hoping this cycle will work - I am feeling more positive about our next cycle and being able to produce good quality embies possibly at another clinic. We are possibly going to live in Cape Town in South Africa next year and i was wondering if you new of any clinics / Drs down there with good reputations?
> 
> I don't know the area but a bit of research should fairly easily identify the best clinics.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Best regards
> Robyn


----------



## SallyM

Hi robyn,

I have just undergone my first icsi. Due to test on 19th Dec.
Live in Cape Town , South Africa and am using the Cape Fertility Clinic. (www.capefertility-clinic.co.za - but don't be put off coz the site is a bit dated.)

Our doc is Dr Heylen but his partners are equally renowned most notably Dr Wiswedel. Our icsi is costing R15 000 (excl blood tests!)

There are 1 or 2 other clinic but Wiswedel ahs excellent reputation. See www.ferti.net and somewhere in the it lists other south african fertility clinics. www.aardvark.co.za is the local search engine.

Good luck and feel free to email me.

Sally Martin


----------



## robyn

Hi Sally
many thanks for your advice. I really hope you had a positive result on the 19th.
We are out in CT in Jan and will set up some appointments then with the cape fert. clinic.
All the best and happy christmas!
Robyn


----------



## lsaunders

Hi sally.
How's it all going? I noticed from your post last year that you were using the Cape fertilty Clinic? I'm thinking of going there too. Would you recommend it? Is Dr.Wiswedel well thought of?
best wishes,
Liz


----------



## Laura31

Hi, referring to your icsi cycles. My hubby and i have now had two failed icsi (due to male infertility). Now, i produced 12 eggs each time and 8 of them were fertilized and were grade 5 of 5 which is excellent, after the 2nd day they all slowed right down and did not make blastocyst stage, we were devastated and whats worse is that nobody can say why. Holly House put it down to maybe the egg or sperm, but that still doesn`t help us. I am petrified to go for another treatment in case it just happens again, we`ve lost 16 embryos and are very depressed.

Laura


----------

